# Top Ten Single Malts for under $100



## Ashes 2 Ashes (Sep 14, 2007)

if you had to compile a list of your favorite ten single malts for under $100 (each, of course), what would they be?

my list would look something like this:

1. Lagavulin 16
2.  Macallan 12
3. Craggamore 12
4. Caol Ila 18
5. Highland Park 12
6. Talisker 10
7. Laphroaig 15
8. Belvenie 15 (Single Barrel)
9. Laphroaig 10
10. Glenlivet 12

:dr


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

dalwhinnie 15 is all I need


----------



## Ashes 2 Ashes (Sep 14, 2007)

you know, i've never warmed up to Dalwhinnie ... i was thinking i needed to give it another try soon


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I do like the Talisker and Laphroaigs, dig the salty flavors of the Talisker and the peaty, smoky, medicinal tastes in the Laphroaig. I always have a bottle of the Glenlivet and Glenfiddich around. Bowmore and Dalmore are on my shelves now, as is Bruichladdich. Dont know if they will make my favorites list. Interesting thread, wish I could provide more favorites!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ashes 2 Ashes said:


> if you had to compile a list of your favorite ten single malts for under $100 (each, of course), what would they be?
> 
> my list would look something like this:
> 
> ...


Great list... I would add Balvenie Double Wood as another great one.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Never really liked any of the regular release Macallans. Weird, I know. 

If I could have only 10 regular release single malts under $100 bucks in stock at my home, they'd be

1-Lagavulin 16
2-Laphroaig 15
3-Laphroaig 10 Cask Strength
4-Ardbeg 10
5-Springbank 10 100 Proof 
6-Talisker 18
7-Highland Park 12
8-Bowmore 17
9-Balvenie 15
10-Clynelish 14


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Balvenie Portwood 21 sells for $102 here. Close enough?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

What about Aberlour A'bunadh? That stuff sells for less than $60 and I think it's absolutely incredible!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> What about Aberlour A'bunadh? That stuff sells for less than $60 and I think it's absolutely incredible!


How do you drink yours? The times I've tried it with just one or two rocks, it still gives me a swift kick in the arse.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> What about Aberlour A'bunadh? That stuff sells for less than $60 and I think it's absolutely incredible!


I'm not a huge fan of really heavily sherried scotch. However, for anyone who likes this style of scotch, the A'bunadh is top quality. Another often overlooked scotch with a similar profile is the Glenfarclas Cask Strength.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Replace Highland Park 12 with Highland Park 18 year old.

Bought it in St Thomas a year ago or so for around $60 I believe.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

khubli said:


> How do you drink yours? The times I've tried it with just one or two rocks, it still gives me a swift kick in the arse.


I drink it neat, just like all my other scotches. It definitely wakes you up in the morning :r


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> What about *Aberlour A'bunadh*? That stuff sells for less than $60 and I think it's absolutely incredible!


That is a killer SMS, absolutely amazing stuff, with a knock out punch!!!:tu

I'd have to add:
Cragganmore 12yo
Glenlivet 12yo
Highland Park 18yo
Lagavulin 16yo
Laphroaig 15yo
MaCallan 12yo
Springbank 10yo
Balvene Double Wood 12yo


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

skibumdc said:


> Replace Highland Park 12 with Highland Park 18 year old.
> 
> Bought it in St Thomas a year ago or so for around $60 I believe.


I guess I am alone in liking the Highland Park 12 over the 18! Don't know why, but probably because to me the 18 has more of a sweeter profile to my taste. I also find the 12 to be "creamier" and have more of a vanilla undertone, which I love.

Also, if you find cask strength malts like the A'bunadh a bit too strong, try using one of those eye droppers and spring water. Drop in one drop of water, swirl the liquid, then smell and taste. Repeat adding drops as necessary until you find your sweet spot for that particular malt. Interesting things happen to the nose and taste of the malt when small increments of water are added. Never, ever however, use tap water. The chlorine and what ever else is in there kills the subtleties of the scotch...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> I guess I am alone in liking the Highland Park 12 over the 18! Don't know why, but probably because to me the 18 has more of a sweeter profile to my taste. I also find the 12 to be "creamier" and have more of a vanilla undertone, which I love.
> 
> Also, if you find cask strength malts like the *A'bunadh *a bit too strong, try using one of those eye droppers and spring water. Drop in one drop of water, swirl the liquid, then smell and taste. Repeat adding drops as necessary until you find your sweet spot for that particular malt. Interesting things happen to the nose and taste of the malt when small increments of water are added. Never, ever however, use tap water. The chlorine and what ever else is in there kills the subtleties of the scotch...


Very good advice! Aberlour A'Bunadh is my absolute favorite SMS. I love it for what it is, but also because it has the ability to pair well with cigars, especially medium strength cigars with medium/full flavor profiles. For me, it's two shots of A'Bunadh in a sniffer, with one tablespoon of refrigerated Spring Water. Swirl and let sit for five or ten minutes, and then enjoy!!!:tu

Johnny


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

I surprised no one has mentioned Oban yet...truly one of my favs and I know many others speak highly of it. Also Ardbeg has some amazing malts all in that price range


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

At 100 or less my selection would look something like this:


Ardbeg Uigedail
Laphroaig 15
Longrow
Talisker 175th
Lagavulin 16
Caol Ila 18
Glenfarclas 21
Highland Park 18
Springbank 10
Glengarioch 15


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chè said:


> At 100 or less my selection would look something like this:
> 
> 
> Longrow
> Talisker 175th


Longrow! Great call!

Che, how is the 175th Talisker? I keep passing over it for some reason...


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> Longrow! Great call!
> 
> Che, how is the 175th Talisker? I keep passing over it for some reason...


I love that stuff. Very well balanced, not as peppery as the 10. For abstract comparison, think in terms of Laphroaig 10 compared to Laphroaig 15. If you like Talisker from the most in your face perspective, you might want to stick with the 10.

Of course there isn't much else Talisker has out that I would cry about being forced to live off of. What is somewhat amazing is the 10, the Distillers Edition, the 18 and the 175th are interelated in some portions of profile but each separates itself at some point.

I'm one who tends to assess a distillery's whisky from as practical a position as (I believe) I can. In other instances with other distilleries one could probably find an example where you'd say why go for the 175th, the 18 is cheaper and very similar. Talisker has done a good job with separation in terms of each of the forementioned iterations... in doing so they've ruined or at least upset some of my strategic purchase & consumption practices.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't have a top ten, but the Lagavulin 16 needs to be the top for me!


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Giovanni said:


> I don't have a top ten, but the Lagavulin 16 needs to be the top for me!


Looks like it is at the top of a lot of lists. Mine, too!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chè said:


> I love that stuff. Very well balanced, not as peppery as the 10. For abstract comparison, think in terms of Laphroaig 10 compared to Laphroaig 15. If you like Talisker from the most in your face perspective, you might want to stick with the 10.
> 
> Of course there isn't much else Talisker has out that I would cry about being forced to live off of. What is somewhat amazing is the 10, the Distillers Edition, the 18 and the 175th are interelated in some portions of profile but each separates itself at some point.
> 
> I'm one who tends to assess a distillery's whisky from as practical a position as (I believe) I can. In other instances with other distilleries one could probably find an example where you'd say why go for the 175th, the 18 is cheaper and very similar. Talisker has done a good job with separation in terms of each of the forementioned iterations... in doing so they've ruined or at least upset some of my strategic purchase & consumption practices.


Thanks and great post, Chè...

I am moving the 175th to the top of the list!


----------



## Ashes 2 Ashes (Sep 14, 2007)

i can see i am going to end up spending a lot of money thanks to this thread

picked up Aberlour a'bunadh on the way home ... here are my first impressions:

Speyside, 59.6% ABV

nose: sherry, subtle peat, subtle fruit (pears), velvety
palate: sherry, pepper, old leather, light musk
finish: subtle peat, subtle smoke, light pepper, lingers

a surprise after a muted nose. the malt opens up luxuriously, and ends softly and very mellow ... excellent, 9/10

(btw i think this would make an excellent cigar malt)


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ashes 2 Ashes said:


> i can see i am going to end up spending a lot of money thanks to this thread
> 
> picked up Aberlour a'bunadh on the way home ... here are my first impressions:
> 
> ...


The old man and I tried the A'Bunadh a few months ago. Now that you mention it, it was an excellent Speyside - stronger than most, but one can always cut it with some distilled water if needed. I think Ill pick up another bottle of this soon.


----------



## Ashes 2 Ashes (Sep 14, 2007)

omowasu, thank you for reminding me

yes, this malt must be watered ... i used about one teaspoon ... delicious


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Glenfiddich 15 year is the smoothest single malt I've ever had

love it


----------

